
Tesla Model 3 teardown gives incredible look at the electric powertrain - dmmalam
https://electrek.co/2018/07/26/tesla-model-3-teardown-electric-powertrain/
======
dmmalam
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Ingineerix/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Ingineerix/videos)

